# CUTEST DRESS!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Someone posted about the nice website Haute Hound Pet Boutique
not long ago. I ordered a few little things and fell in love







with a little dress
on there that just screamed Cosy's name (lol). The only thing is, it was
$119.00!!!!!!














Here's the link to it:The Haute Hound Pet Boutique Butterfly Kisses Denim Dress

Soooo, since I am poor after my move,







I decided to take a day off, since my daughter
was at her dad's, and try to make one similar.







It cost me less than 1/3 that price to 
make it







and an old pair of jeans.







The most expensive part was the butterfly pin which ran me 6 dollars. Here it is!!!








[attachment=9374:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG that's beautiful! But, why isn't Cosy IN it??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , I think the one you did looks better, I'm serious ! you guys are all so talented. ok so where is the model? we have to see in on cosy or Toy


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

GREAT job!! But we want pictures with Cosy in it!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! Cosy will be in it tomorrow after her bath. I'm too
pooped to groom.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! sooo cute, but i think i like the one you made much better! Your babies are sooo cute- how many pounds are they? When did you get them altered? My baby is getting altered in August and I'm so nervous that she will go in heat before then.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kudos!







You did an excellent job. We will be looking forward to seeing Cosy in that beauty tomorrow after her bath...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed. I want to make one. That is the cutest dress. I'm anxious to see your Cosy in it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is not quite 10 months and a little over 3 lbs so I've waited
to spay her until she is done growing..which is probably now.
Toy will be spayed soon, since I am not going to breed her afterall.
She's about 5 lbs but skinny. LOL


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

What a great job!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wouldn't that be cute on Amygil's Kita? hahaha


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i have to agree with a few other when i say yours is much much better than the one in the store, it's less cluttered and i prefer the pink skirt on the one you made, you did a fantastic job and i know your baby will love it.

i'm going to have to learn to use my sewing machine properly lol, i'd love to be able to make clothes when i get my malt.

i look foward to seeing photos










felicity


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Can't wait to see cosy in that dress tomorrow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Felecity, I made this one by hand as I didn't have a pattern and knew I would most likely have to rip seams on the first go. As it turned out I
only ripped one at the neck and redid it. It was a lot of work sewing 
through that denim. Me finners hurt today. Next one I'll do on the machine.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Brit, that dress is absolutely gorgeous!! I am going to have to try to copy it. Hope you don't mind. You did a great job. I agree with the others, I think yours looks the best. We "must" see Cozy in it. I have always admired your beautiful babies. They are just precious. Sassy and I always look for your posts and the cute little outfits Toy and Cozy wear. Your animations are wonderful too. Such all around talent.









I just read you sewed this by hand.







What patience and beautiful handwork


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I really do like your dress better. I can't wait to see Cosy in it!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> Felecity, I made this one by hand as I didn't have a pattern and knew I would most likely have to rip seams on the first go. As it turned out I
> only ripped one at the neck and redid it. It was a lot of work sewing
> through that denim. Me finners hurt today. Next one I'll do on the machine.[/B]



Okay, now that's even more impressive







i was sure you had sewed it by machine









what i find amazing is that you copied a $119 dress and actually managed to make it look better than the original....fantastic job, i will have to do some practicing i think


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Brit, like all the others, I like yours best. The one in the catalogue ia too busy. You did a marvelous job. Are you going to make one for Toy too? Can't wait to see the little supermodel in it...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Felecity, I made this one by hand as I didn't have a pattern and knew I would most likely have to rip seams on the first go. As it turned out I
> only ripped one at the neck and redid it. It was a lot of work sewing
> through that denim. Me finners hurt today. Next one I'll do on the machine.[/B]


Wow< I'm even more impressed you hand sewed the whole thing. I know how tough it is to sew denium by hand, next time get a thimble it helps some.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha..I did use a thimble but it was still tough sewing the velcro on.
I won't do that by hand again. Thanks, Pat. By all means, copy it!
That dress is way overpriced and you have to wait 4-8 wks for it!
I'll probably make one more and perhaps auction it for a rescue
group. Toy already has so very many clothes.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow!! Your dress looks absolutely amazing...you are very talented!!








I, too, think your dress is much more beautiful!









Just, today, at a local dog bakery, I was looking at some pink suede harnesses...and they wanted $60.







But, if I tried to make them...it wld look something like Gilligan, on Gilligan's Island, wld have made.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks very FASHIONISTA.Sarah


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Brit,

I love the dress you made. 

I actually recognized the orginal design. I have imported some harness dresses from that same designer in Australia for my store. The problem is that I loved them all ... and already put aside one of everything for myself







I really can't do that because the wholesale prices are very high for their products (it's not 110 but it's not low enough for me to keep).

On a side note, I ordered the following dress for my store - inspired by Cosy







Don't mind the pompom that is not lying down flat. It's taking us forever to take all the product shots perfectly.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Hi Brit,
> 
> I love the dress you made.
> 
> ...


Love the the Pucci-ish dress. Adorable!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That dress comes from one of my favorite shops in Australia . The price for that outfit is only $55.00 U.Sdollars . The mark up in the U.S seems a trifle high . Here is the web site for those who can't sew . 
www.bellatutu.com
Sarah


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> That dress comes from one of my favorite shops in Australia . The price for that outfit is only $55.00 Australian dollars . The mark up in the U.S seems a trifle high . Here is the web site for those who can't sew .
> www.bellatutu.com
> Sarah
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah,

That is the wholesale website for BellaTutu. I wonder if someone needs to own a store to order from there. The retail price is $110 for that outfit so Haute Couture is not really trying to rip people off.

Charmaine


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OOPS , yes my friend gets it wholesale for me. I think they do charge in U.S $$$ . Oh well - lucky me !!! Although we do seem to get domestic prices in Aussie dollars at www.downtowndoggy.com Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You are amazing!! Well done!! and by hand no less!!! You put my t-shirt attempts to shame! LOL but you've inspired me to get a little more confident & lash out & try something new!!

WELL DONE!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Great dress and I can't wait to see Cosy in it







You did a wonderful job in sewing it







You sure have a lot of patience, I used to sew but it has been so long I would never be able to a dress like that by hand.......It is so cute


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Brit, fantastic job!







The dress is beautiful!! I can't wait to see little Cosy in it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Brit you did a great job, I am looking forward to seeing Cosy modelling it, I think she will look so glamerous in her new dress


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness Brit, I saw that dress over the fourth weekend when hubby's parents were in town and thought of Cosy. It looked like her and her little diva self. But heavens the prices at Haute Hound, it is near a restaurant that is amazing in Jupiter. The woman that runs it is barely friendly at all, we have been with our kids before and she barely speaks to us. She does have some cute stuff but has alot of stuff you can find elsewhere if you look hard enough for less or make if you are as talented as yourself. I am with everyone else, I like your version better. Great job. Now I may have to try my hand at some stuff, I had bought stuff for bows about two weeks ago, still sitting in the Michael's bags.....
Aimee
PS Can't wait to see Cosy in the dress


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW...that dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

*Darling* dress - can't wait to see Cosy all dressed up in her Shabby Chic outfit!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I LOVE IT! aaah thats so adorable!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My goodness are you talented. I agree that the dress you made looks nicer. I also love that Pucci dress Charmaine. Where do you ladies find these things? There aren't any stores around here that carry those lovely items...everything seems to be just a slight step above what is available at Petsmart. Unfortunately, though, not at Petsmart prices.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Shabby my bottom. That dress is great!!!! And I love your new siggy. And your dogs...

ummmmmmmm... Brit, can we trade lives??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You did one FANTASTIC JOB!! on that little dress.. and like the others.. I much prefer yours!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're all too nice! 
Mellie, you do not want my life. I am growing older by the minute with
my teenage daughter. She is trying me this summer. Where is the wine!!!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

> You're all too nice!
> Mellie, you do not want my life. I am growing older by the minute with
> my teenage daughter. She is trying me this summer. Where is the wine!!![/B]


Oh Brit you kill me, all us teenagers are here if nothing else to drive our parents nuts. Its the summer I am sure she will be a good girl, I know I am







haha. Brit though honestly that dress is AMAZING I would love something like that for Kita.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Brit, I've always heard the true purpose of the teen-age years is to make the parents glad when they finally leave home. It didn't work in my case, but I am adapting!!!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

adorable- you are very tallented! wish i could do that


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just finished my version of the dress, it took me 9 hours with my sewing machine, I don't know how you did it by hand.







I spent 3 hours just sewing all the buttons etc on the dress.







Matilda's dress is very busy but I like it. I will take s picture of it, no it's not as nice as yours. I'm like you I will make one more then never again. I can see why they wanted $119.95.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> You're all too nice!
> Mellie, you do not want my life. I am growing older by the minute with
> my teenage daughter. She is trying me this summer.* Where is the wine!!*![/B]


 *BRIT I have two bottles in the fridge... "Mommy's Time Out" hehehehehe come on over. Bring the dogs please.

Luv ya!
Melanie
*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I just finished my version of the dress, it took me 9 hours with my sewing machine, I don't know how you did it by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paula, look forward to seeing your handiwork too!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

lol..the buttons weren't my favorite part either. I'm sure it's darling, Paula.
Sometimes I think these little dresses are tougher to make by machine than by hand. Let's see yours!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am going to give Matilda a bath tonight, tomorrow I will take the picture.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't get Cosy bathed today. The cable went out for the 5th time in two weeks so I was on the phone with them for 30 min., my older daughter, her hubby and my little grandson came over to fix the plug on my dryer which took forever, so... no bath for Cosy. Poor baby.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't believe you made that! You are TALENTED! I can barely make macaroni and cheese, let alone an ADORABLE dress. Did you have a pattern?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm impressed! You are an excellent seamstress. To make that dress from only a picture takes a lot of skill. Great job Brit!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

In the description of the original dress it described velcro neck and tummy so I knew it was a wrap around. I used one of my other harness dresses as a pattern for the bodice and then just made the gathered skirt after. I am no genius when it comes to sewing, trust me on that.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> In the description of the original dress it described velcro neck and tummy so I knew it was a wrap around. I used one of my other harness dresses as a pattern for the bodice and then just made the gathered skirt after. I am no genius when it comes to sewing, trust me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even know where to begin with a project like that. I did make great window treatments (I feel it's ok to brag here because I had to buy the sewing machine to make the valances), but that was simple stuff...easy patterns to follow and straight lines to sew. I don't think I could do anything like this though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, I think window treatments are more difficult to make than
any dog clothes. I have trouble with straight lines. LOL I don't color
within the lines either.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a great job!!! Cant wait to see it on her!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Really cute!!! I love denim and pink together! Maybe I'll make one too... LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Finally I can post some pictures of Matilda's dress, unfortunately I don't know how to make them smaller, maybe someone can do that for me.
[attachment=9514:attachment]



[attachment=9515:attachment]


[attachment=9516:attachment]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I L







V Matilda's dress....its soooooo pretty














!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jodi- please make some. I'll order one.
Cindy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to thank Sher for her help in sizing my pics.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, sweet as can be! I like the tiny buttons lining the pocket. A sweet touch! I've spent the day waiting for the cable guy again! I'll try to get pics tonite or in the morning of Cosy in hers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh, sweet as can be! I like the tiny buttons lining the pocket. A sweet touch! I've spent the day waiting for the cable guy again! I'll try to get pics tonite or in the morning of Cosy in hers.[/B]










i velcroed the skirt so I can change it. Mine isn't shabby chic, I might have to do that one day. You know there has to be a easier way. I am still so impressed with yours. I can't wait to see Cosy in it. Matilda weighs 6.4lbs so I really had to figure out the denim and velcro.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought of velcroing the skirt but I knew I'd never just use the vest so I decided to make it one piece. I like yours though. Very clever! Isn't denim fun to work with? lol


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Finally I can post some pictures of Matilda's dress, unfortunately I don't know how to make them smaller, maybe someone can do that for me.[/B]


Wow! It's beautiful. We have such talented people on SM! I am signing up for some sewing classes - maybe I will be able to make something one day.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree, yours is much better! Maybe a career in doggy fashion?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, what a great job you did


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Marie & (I am a boy, Mommy, remember that!!) Pacino


----------

